# Looking to join a game online



## thejackle123 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm essentially new to pen and paper RPG I have played one game of pathfinder and have also played Baldurs Gate and Neverwinter. I'm looking for an online game, willing to download any free software, with someone willing to walk me through how to play the particular game.


----------



## Rewstyr (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi.  I am looking to start a new online group (I am a new DM myself) but have played a lot of RPGs and would be happy to step you through playing.  I would suggest checking out roll20.net.


----------



## SirKerrald (Jan 3, 2013)

I'd be interested in joining something as well. I've dm'd a couple sessions of 4e, but have been really liking what I see from pathfinder. I'd be up for either.


----------



## thejackle123 (Jan 3, 2013)

Looks good (roll20), watched some videos of it on youtube. I'm interested in joining. What sort of group would this be?


----------



## Theone0581 (Jan 4, 2013)

I've been throwing around the idea of DMing a Pathfinder game on Monday evenings. I would like it to be essentially as cost free as possible. Preferably through skype voice conference. If someone has a teamspeak or a vent that they aren't using, I'd like to explore that idea as well. I've DMed plenty of 3.5 games before, but just now starting to get my feat wet with pathfinder. It'd like the group to consist between the ages of 20-30 if possible. The game sessions will probably only last around 3 or so hours, depending on how things roll out. The campaign itself will probably be something I make up on my own. If you guy's are interest, that would be awesome. I'll take up to 5 players.

(PS: I'm not trying to through off any of you guys who also want to DM an online session as well, just letting you guys know that I'm also willing to DM. I'm more than willing to participate as player.)


----------



## thejackle123 (Jan 4, 2013)

(to) theone0581 roll20 is a dedicated online rpg system which is free and browser based, look it up on youtube. What time can you do this GMT?


----------



## Theone0581 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'd like to start the game session around 7:00pm Pacific time, so that would be about 3:00am GMT. That's a bit early, so I'm willing to compromise. I could do an earlier game that would start at 12:00pm Pacific Time so it would be around 8:00pm GMT.


----------



## thejackle123 (Jan 5, 2013)

I could do 8GMT 9 would be the latest start that I could do as I'd like to be finished before 12.


----------

